# Theratube question!



## pupa (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello everybody, do you know which is the best thera tube colour for shooting 1/2 inch (12.7 mm) steel balls?

THANKS!!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Depends on what you want to shoot. I get good power with TB Red and .44 lead balls, which weigh the same as .50 steel.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

You may wanna check out 'gamekeeper john's' test.

Apperently the new formula of Thera tube is not as good for slingshots as the old formula. Sad.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Black theratube is quite good. I wish John had included it on his test video. However I have to say that I mainly use it for slingbows and prefer TBG and Texbands for slingshots.

If anyone has tried the silver theratube I would be very interested to hear how it performs


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I have shot 12mm steel with TT Red and it works decently if you make the tubes really short so they are stretched to maximum. For anything larger and heavier I would move one colour up.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> If anyone has tried the silver theratube I would be very interested to hear how it performs


Jörg Sprave has one video where he shoots a slingshot fitted with TT Silver. But even he found it difficult to draw out the rubber, despite having a very generous active length. IIRC he also mentioned in another video that TT Black is for all practical purposes the strongest rubber one can use with a handheld slingshot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes I feel the flat latex is the best choice for 1/2 steel. TBG or .03" TEX band tapered.Easier pull and speed and power.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I made this one for a friend, red and yellow.

It shoots pretty well.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

I think there are charts to represent this sort of data, have a look in the bands and tubes section.


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice one berkshire bred, I'm interested in thera tubing so I'll be checking that out
That's interesting rockslinger, akin to a taper with the varying strengths of thera tubing.
Good stuff


----------



## pupa (Oct 8, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> Depends on what you want to shoot. I get good power with TB Red and .44 lead balls, which weigh the same as .50 steel.


im looking the best theratube for hunting (for shoot 1/2 inch BB) Thanks.


----------

